Ask HN: How many apps do you buy per month? Which app's model converts you most? - superasn
======
superasn
I buy only 1 to 2 apps per month, sometimes less. For me personally the apps
that get most conversions from me are apps that offer a unlimited no holds
barred free trial for 30 days and then downgrade to a simpler version (i.e.
smart audio book player, lean droid, etc) but they're still useful.

